# November sharptails?



## Cobbheadx2 (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been invited to duck hunt in N.D. next fall, first week of November. We'll be staying at a ranch n.e. of Bismarck and have access to a BUNCH of private land. My question is, should I "pack" my Springer for some afternoon sharptail/hun hunting? The group I'm going with aren't upland hunters, only thing they know about sharptails is they've seen a few fly into cornfields while decoying ducks. I hunt sharptails a lot in Nebraska and am familiar with how spooky they can be late season, just asking if that part of the state is decent for grouse.

Steve


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

absofrigginlutely!!!! all the tourists will be gone and you will have the time of your life.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you leave your dog your going to really regret it. I don't see the grouse get terribly spooky until the waterfowl are gone. Of course, the waterfowl hang around on the Missouri a lot longer than around here at Jamestown.


----------

